# Heavy Metal Pubs



## Totalloss (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All,

This is my first post here and was hoping to find out some info about any pubs where hard rock/heavy metal music live/recorded is played in Dubai?

Thanks,

T


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not so much sadly. The only place that 'might' be anything like what you're looking for is The Music Room.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Keep an eye on http://www.facebook.com/MetalAsylumUAE

No idea where they have their shows these days though.


----------



## Totalloss (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks folks. With the Desert Rock Festival getting canned it sucks that there are only limited options here. 

T


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

It's an old thread, I know, didn't want to open a new one.

Anyway, any pubs in "new" Dubai that play proper music? Or is Zephyr Bar still the only option?


----------



## Stuckmojo (Apr 11, 2015)

Byja said:


> It's an old thread, I know, didn't want to open a new one.
> 
> Anyway, any pubs in "new" Dubai that play proper music? Or is Zephyr Bar still the only option?


Hi, I am interested too. Any rock/metal music at all? 

Thanks


----------



## Harryboylad (Dec 28, 2015)

I am also interested in this scene but from a musicians point of view - I didn't get any response to my last post which may suggest that there is not much going on there?

Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Stuckmojo said:


> Hi, I am interested too. Any rock/metal music at all?


The only place I know is the Zephyr bar at Grand Excelsior Hotel in Bur Dubai. Every friday night is a HM/HR night, however, no live music, only songs played by a DJ.


----------



## Stuckmojo (Apr 11, 2015)

Byja said:


> The only place I know is the Zephyr bar at Grand Excelsior Hotel in Bur Dubai. Every friday night is a HM/HR night, however, no live music, only songs played by a DJ.


Huge thanks, I'm going there tonight


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

My heart still weeps for the Golden Star Band moving to Doha...................


----------



## novicepate (Dec 31, 2015)

it s really nice to hear at least there are a few places for real music.. thanks pals..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> My heart still weeps for the Golden Star Band moving to Doha...................


Must agree, one of these days I'll get to Krossroads and see them again.

Anyways, back to topic, what's the band like at Rock Bottom in Bur Dubai these days?

There used to be a heavy metal group at The Music Room too, dunno whether they're still there, it's been a while since I was.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

novicepate said:


> it s really nice to hear at least there are a few places for real music.. thanks pals..


Maybe we can all go for a beer or two there, once I'm back in Dubai.



Stuckmojo said:


> Huge thanks, I'm going there tonight


Off to Rome again, any suggestions where to go there?


----------



## Stuckmojo (Apr 11, 2015)

Byja said:


> Maybe we can all go for a beer or two there, once I'm back in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to Rome again, any suggestions where to go there?


Not too familiar with Rome unfortunately, have been there only once. Have you looked on metaltravelguide.com ?


----------



## Stuckmojo (Apr 11, 2015)

I went to Zephyr Friday before last. It's good actually, I will go back for sure Drinks are priced ok and the place has a good vibe. Definitely Metal. Huge thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Stuckmojo said:


> Definitely Metal.


Can you please specify? Any metalcore or post-hardcore in there? Is there a dance floor, does anyone dance?


----------



## Stuckmojo (Apr 11, 2015)

OMGItIsPhil said:


> Can you please specify? Any metalcore or post-hardcore in there? Is there a dance floor, does anyone dance?


It's a bit of everything, but I'm pretty sure the DJ will play anything you ask. 

There is some kind of dance floor, but left as the place was getting busy (midnight or so).

It's decorated like a rock/metal bar, although it seems they only have a Friday rock/metal night. 

Coming from Singapore, where there's nothing like that, it's great to have it. 

Don't expect the Whisky a go-go, of course.


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Stuckmojo said:


> It's decorated like a rock/metal bar, although it seems they only have a Friday rock/metal night.


Interesting. Looks like a normal sports bar from the pictures on their website, even has it in its name and URL: Welcome to Zephyr Sports Bar | Sports Bar Dubai, Dubai Night Club, Local Sports Bar
They must decorate it for every theme night.


----------



## Ianabroad (Jan 3, 2014)

The Music Room hosts some decent tribute bands. I saw Pink Floyd and a GnR tibute bands there, though I wasn't in town for the Hendrix and ACDC ones. They also hosted a classic rock night which was okay-ish. For "name" acts, they had Tim Owens (ex-Judas Preist) and Jon Uli Roth (ex-Scorpions) recently. Gilby Clarke (ex-GnR) was supposed to play but cancelled, citing security concerns or something to do with logistics, after the Paris shootings.

Be warned though, the Music Room just hosted a Dire Straits tribute band, so you pays your money and you takes your pick!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

*The Golden Star Band is back at Marines!*


----------

